#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > Resources >  >  What are the Best Website to learn Programming?

## Albert RM

There are many websites available on the internet. But What are the best Website to Learn coding and Programming? Do you guys know any better suggestion please let me know in the comments. Thank You.

----------


## Bhavya

> There are many websites available on the internet. But What are the best Website to Learn coding and Programming? Do you guys know any better suggestion please let me know in the comments. Thank You.


W3 School is one the best website to learn programming and coding.

----------


## Katren

> There are many websites available on the internet. But What are the best Website to Learn coding and Programming? Do you guys know any better suggestion please let me know in the comments. Thank You.


I'm not familiar with programming, but sometimes I used Online platforms for learning to complete my projects. I would like to suggest you to go with "Udemy", it is an online learning platform which currently offers more than 80,000 online coding courses including web development, UX design, UI development, and iOS development.

----------

